# IHS Refund Help



## Francois75 (Sep 26, 2015)

My Wife and I applied for our visas in September. She for an Ancestry Visa to the UK and myself and 2 kids applied under tier 1 visa. When we went to hand our forms in we were told that the kids and I had the wrong visa type and that we could cancel our application.
We cancelled our applications right there at the visa agency and were told that we could re apply after 28 working days once the IHS and visa fees that had been paid would return into our bank account in the UK.
Well !! We are still waiting for our refunds , We applied for our visas here in Zimbabwe but paid from the UK. The UK gov claim that the money should be in Harare. Harare are saying the money should be in the UK. Pretoria is saying they have to look into it . Still waiting for Pretoria to come back to us now day 4.

Honestly has any body else had an issue like this, as we are like really running out of patience. You pay online for a bloody visa and IHS and it is instant, but when it comes to a refund now there are issues.

Any contact details of someone who knows what they are doing in the British consulate in South Africa that deals with visa would be most welcome.

Regards Francois du Plessis.:boxing:


----------

